# New Build Acting Odd



## mcwilson (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay, I'm not new to computers and I've built quite a few, but I'm not an expert either. I just built this new computer and it's been pretty unstable so far.


Locks up when starting programs.
PC restarts when loading/starting up programs/games/internet explorer.
More or less, it seems to bottleneck and lock up for a minute, I ctrl+alt+del to see what's going on and once that finally pops up after a good 30-40 seconds, it goes back to normal.

I first thought maybe it was the RAM because I bought some pretty cheap RAM. I've changed the timings to manufacturers specs, but it still locks ups. I've overclocked the Processor, but I changed that back to stock since I was having reliability issues.

Here's what I have bought it all from Newegg:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Brisbane 2.6GHz Socket AM2 65W Black Edition Processor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103194
MSI K9N4 SLI-F AM2 NVIDIA nForce 500 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813130071
Rosewill RP600V2-S-SL 600W SLI Ready-ATX12V V2.01 Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817182032
EVGA 256-P2-N751-TR GeForce 8600GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130085
G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231098
It's somewhat of a budget PC, but it's pretty damn fast when it's stable. I've done most of my homework and found that to check my memory, use Prime95 or Memtest 86+, I've benchmarked it with PCMark05v1.2 (5500). They aren't finding any errors, but I've never used them before so I don't know if I'm using Prime95 correctly or not and Memtest isn't picking up anything either.

Conclusion: I don't know how to find out if it's my Memory and just send it back and get something more reliable? Or if something else is the cause. Please and thanks for all the help/input.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Can you try another power supply?

Also what are your temps and voltages check with speedfan in my sig.


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

CPU temps was my first thought also. One of my PC's did this before, it was the same thing. AMD used to have a sticker or something you had to peel off the CPU fan before you put it on.


----------



## mcwilson (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay I started SpeedFan and it seems to detect automatically, but here are the temps: Temp=49C, HD1=30C, Core=11C, Core=49C, Ambient=0C. Won't show voltage on SpeedFan.

I have my own software with temps and they read out a lot differently.
I get CPU=25C, System=38C, Voltage is Vcore=1.35, Memory=1.9.

You really think it could be the power supply? And I used an aftermarket fan and heatsink, all stickers are off.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

What is the power supply specs?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Rosewill is an absolutely horrible PSU 


I would return that to the egg and get the Antec Trio 650 watt

your memory is not really a bad make 

run memtest for at least two hours and report back

run orthos to stress test your cpu and memory to find the problem

while runnign orthos keep an eye on sensorsview pro monitor >>>>> watch temps and voltages see if they are fluctuating ??????
http://www.stvsoft.com/ >>>>> 30 day trial


----------



## mcwilson (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay I used to use sensorsview and I liked it, but I just downloaded the new version and it's saying 11C, and sporadically warns me that the cpu is either extremely cold, -47C, or extremely hot 103C??? Is my motherboard f'd? Also sensorsview does not tell me the voltage or fan speeds.
And I just got this error message after my pc randomly shut off "Hyper Transport Sync Flood Error occurred on last boot, press F1 to resume"


----------



## mcwilson (Nov 12, 2007)

I dont really know specs on PSU's but the link is on my first post.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

download and run PC wizard and Everest home edition


then post the cpu temps and voltages


----------



## mcwilson (Nov 12, 2007)

Everest won't show me my Temps or Voltage either?

PC Wizard 2008 shows me: 
Voltage CPU : 1.34 V
+3.3V Voltage : 12.09 V
+5V Voltage : 4.42 V
+12V Voltage :	12.09 V
Processor Temperature :	26 °C
Processor Temperature (Core 1) :	13 °C
Processor Temperature (Core 2) :	11 °C
Mainboard Temperature :	37 °C
Power/Aux Temperature :	11.5 °C
Hard Disk Temperature WDC WD1600BB-00DWA0 :	28 °C

***#2 Seems to bother me, since it's supposed to be 3.3V and it's at 12.09???

Under the Everest Stress Test, voltages didn't change, Processor Temp went to 39 °C. Although after about 10-15 minutes in to the stress test, my pc froze and locked up. 

I really need to figure this out, something is not running right and it's always under load that it seems like it can't handle or figure out what to do, then it kicks back in and starts hauling a$$.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well no way could I ever feel comfy about a system I sold knowing it has a Rosewill PSU in it. keep the phone in your hand and wait for the trouble call :upset::4-thatsba


----------



## mcwilson (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay, I figured it out. 

Under my bios settings I had to change my CPU spread spectrum to: "disable" instead of "center spread". Lol, after fixing that I ran all the stress tests and its been running great ever since, PCMark06 score of 5700, memtest86+ ran for 37 hours with 0 errors, and everythings working flawlessly.

I'll be keeping an eye on my PSU too, thanks for the advice.
Thanks for all the input, I appreciate it.


----------

